# Leertaste



## Spudy (18. April 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Da es seit Urzeiten in Egoshooter und Rollenspielen standart ist das die Leertaste dazu da ist um mit dem Char zu springen wollt ich fragen was ihr so mit ihr gemacht habt?

Habt ihr sie für was anderes jemals verwendet? 

Lg Spudy


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

ja. ich habe sie als zeichen für die fehlende spring funktion in gw benutzt :S

ansonsten bin ich immer nur damit rumgesprungen und das wars ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. April 2009)

ich hatte maln spiel da war leertaste nachladen und r einfach gar nichts

immer wenn ich springen wollte hab ich nachgeladen und wenn ich nachladen wollte ist gar nichts passiert und ich bin verreckt XD

tja ich hatte das spiel nicht besonders lang

vor allem weil man die tastenbelegungen nicht ändern konnte -.-


----------



## Kangrim (18. April 2009)

Naja ich bin damit gesprungen und hab sie auch ab und zu mal ausgebaut um die ganzen Kekskrümel aus meiner Tastatur zu bekommen. Was sollte man sonst noch damit machen? :/


----------



## LordofDemons (18. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja ich bin damit gesprungen und hab sie auch ab und zu mal ausgebaut um die ganzen Kekskrümel aus meiner Tastatur zu bekommen. Was sollte man sonst noch damit machen? :/


ausbaun ist ein gutes stichwort das sollte ich demnächst wieder tun


----------



## BaNi0 (18. April 2009)

Ich benutze sie meistens im Chat um Leerzeichen zu machen. ;-)

Aber in Shootern und MMORPGs hab ich die eigentlich immer nur zum Springen benutzt, in anderen Spielen (zum Beispiel bei Strategiespielen) sieht das natürlich anders aus, darum gehts hier aber nicht.


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2009)

Also ich brauche sie auch meistens zum Springen. Ab und zu mach ich damit auch Lücken, wenn ich etwas schreibe.Abernurselten.
Ausbauen sollte ich sie auch mal, glaub ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (18. April 2009)

In wow ist die leertaste bei mir das "sitzen" , da ich voll gegen diesen rumgehüpfe bin ....


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. April 2009)

m3o91 schrieb:


> In wow ist die leertaste bei mir das "sitzen" , da ich voll gegen diesen rumgehüpfe bin ....



endlich jemand der so ist wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManicK (18. April 2009)

wasisteigentlicheineleertaste?


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Spudy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Da es seit Urzeiten in Egoshooter und Rollenspielen standart ist das die Leertaste dazu da ist um mit dem Char zu springen wollt ich fragen was ihr so mit ihr gemacht habt?
> 
> Habt ihr sie für was anderes jemals verwendet?


In manchen Rennspielen (wenn kein Gamepad da war) als Handbremse. Sonst zum Springen oder um Leerzeichen zu lassen im Chat =)


----------



## Konov (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> In manchen Rennspielen (wenn kein Gamepad da war) als Handbremse.



Stimmt! Jetzt musste ich schmunzeln... mein letztes Rennspiel ist schon ewig her aber das weiß ich noch.
Niemals auf die Handbremse kommen, sonst ist man öfter übelst abgeflogen.


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Ich sag mal nur *Oblivion*

-Leute ansprechen
-Leichen plünder
-Gegenstände Aktivieren
-durch Türen gehen
...

Alleine in dem Spiel hab ich sie öfter benutzt als sonst irgendwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Waffe wechseln in CoD4
Wenn man mal die Pistol ziehen muss..


----------



## Xondor (18. April 2009)

Vanier schrieb:


> Ich sag mal nur *Oblivion*
> 
> -Leute ansprechen
> -Leichen plünder
> ...




Und ich hab das durch "E" ersetzt und die Leertaste mit Springen belegt, so wie sich das gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Und ich hab das durch "E" ersetzt und die Leertaste mit Springen belegt, so wie sich das gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein problem war das ich Oblivion vor meinem Ersten MMO gespielt hab und von daher es nicht anders gewöhnt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

bei mir is sie in WoW und anderen RPGs zum springen und in rennspielen als Handbremse und in Shooter z.b. CS 1.6 zum ran zoomen oder so


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Ich benutzte die Leertaste um :

- Zu springen

- ein Leerzeichen zu setzten


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> bei mir is sie in WoW und anderen RPGs zum springen und in rennspielen als Handbremse und in Shooter z.b. CS 1.6 zum ran zoomen oder so



Leertaste zum Zoomen 

Das gute alte mausrad tuts doch auch!


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

ja bei mri is es halt anders ^^
kp hab ich von meinen bruder^^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (19. April 2009)

In allen Gothic-Teilen ist die Leertaste fürs Waffe-Ziehen da.
Schon lustig, wenn man das ständig vergisst und in Städten mit "WAFFE WEG, FREUNDCHEN!" angebrüllt wird. :/
Ich wollte doch nur hüpfen...


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

ja das ist ärgerlich


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Hab jetzt automatisch Rennen auf die Leertaste gelegt ( in WoW)
Sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man doch mal Springen musst, hat man noch immer Num0


----------



## EspCap (19. April 2009)

Bei Baldur's Gate/Neverwinter Nights war die immer zum Spiel pausieren da, damit man in aller Ruhe die Casts/Aktionen planen konnte mit allen Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (19. April 2009)

starcraft um wieder schnell zurück zur base zukommen mit der kamara


----------



## neo1986 (19. April 2009)

hatte mal springen auf maus 2 und zoomen auf der leertaste aber jetzt hab ich alles wider normal leertaste jump maus 2 zoom.


----------



## m3o91 (19. April 2009)

aha wie geht das zoomen mit leertaste o.O

ok "nur" rein bzw raus-zoomen könnte ich verstehen , aber du teilst damit ja 2 befehle einer taste zu , und das geht soweit ich weis nicht

(zum. nicht bei normalen tastaturen)


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

m3o91 schrieb:


> aha wie geht das zoomen mit leertaste o.O
> 
> ok "nur" rein bzw raus-zoomen könnte ich verstehen , aber du teilst damit ja 2 befehle einer taste zu , und das geht soweit ich weis nicht
> 
> (zum. nicht bei normalen tastaturen)



Ich nehme nicht an, dass du CoD4 spielst

Dort kann man Raus und Rein Zoomen mit der rechten Maustaste
Waffen hin und her Wechseln mit einer Taste


----------



## Minastirit (19. April 2009)

hüpf hüpf hüpf
handbremse
joa das wars .. für sonst brauch ich die taste in den meisten games nid 
wasdfeq12345F+"*ç% reichen locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (20. April 2009)

Ich hab sie seit paar Tagen zum totstellen, ist nur scheiße wen ich grad springen will z.b. wen man zu Thadius springen muss.


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Ich hab sie seit paar Tagen zum totstellen, ist nur scheiße wen ich grad springen will z.b. wen man zu Thadius springen muss.



Reichts nicht, wenn man Totstellen klickt..?


----------



## Floyder (20. April 2009)

Die Leertaste hat bei meinen Games keine besondere Funktion, ich springe mit dem Mausrad.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2009)

Und ich dachte immer, die Leertaste sei zum ballern da in solchen Fliegerspielen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (20. April 2009)

Hey, was sind das für Spiele, wo gibts die, brauch es, jetzt, sofort, Argh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


( liebe solche Spiele xD )


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2009)

Eigentlich sind alle 3 Bilder vom gleichen (genialen) Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 namens "Raiden Project". Stammt noch aus PS1, bzw PSX-Zeiten, drum vermutlich eher über Ebay aufzutreiben als in nem Laden. Aber ansonsten gibts auch viele gute alte Arcade-Spiele für den PC, wenn Du danach suchst.


----------



## Dream Bass (19. Juli 2009)

zum hüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leerzeichen.werden.doch.überbewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und eben zum bremsen in Rennspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider kann man in Guild Wars nicht hüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

Dank Airborne Ranger noch immer zum Hinlegen. Das Spiel ist von 88 (glaub ich) und seit dem ist das bei mir hinlegen.


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Die Leertaste gibts für 3 Dinge:
Adventures: Pause
Arcade: Schiessen
Shooter: Sprung


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Thread spiegelt so ziemlich alles wieder was ich am BuffedForum so liebe. 
Hirnrissige, absolut unbedeutende Fragen .. aber bald sind wir auf Seite 3... weiter so <3

btt
auf Leertasten wird grundsätzlich gehüpft, Basta =)
Bin mit Shootern aufgewachsen und dann wird das einfach verinnerlicht.
Ich lege auch bei jedem Spiel, egal welches Genre, meine linke Hand erstmal auf WASD mit Daumen auffer Leertaste.
Erst später merke ich dann meistens, dass das nix bringt xD


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

star controll ist das die taste, die ich am oeftesten verwende, zusammen mit alt^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

Jap, bei meinem ersten Videospiel brauchte man die Leertaste gleich am Anfang um über eine Kiste in ein verdunkeltes Fenster zu springen um an den Raketenwerfer zu kommen.. Na, wer weiss welches mein erstes Spiel war? Hrhr.

@claet, Seite 3!


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Dieser Thread spiegelt so ziemlich alles wieder was ich am BuffedForum so liebe.
> Hirnrissige, absolut unbedeutende Fragen .. aber bald sind wir auf Seite 3... weiter so <3


Das ist Gott und die Welt ö.0
Mich wundert eher dass Dream Bass noch nicht zugeflamt wird, obwohl er seit gestern vermutlich 20 uralte Threads ausgegraben hat ö.0



Zum Topic:
Alles mögliche:
Geschossen, gesprungen, gebremst, gesprintet, anvisiert (GTA im Jet), Leerzeichen gemacht, aktiviert (Oblivion) etc. pp.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das ist Gott und die Welt ö.0
> Mich wundert eher dass Dream Bass noch nicht zugeflamt wird, obwohl er seit gestern vermutlich 20 uralte Threads ausgegraben hat ö.0



Würde er sie nicht ausbuddeln würde man ihm die SuFu "nahelegen" nachdem er 20 Threads eröffnet hätte.


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Juli 2009)

Will kein extra Thread eröffnen, darum frage ich das hier. Wofür verwendet ihr eigentlich die Taste "e" so? Ich meine, nicht das ich mit den Antworten irgendwas anfangen könnte, aber will halt auch mal was fragen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, benutzt ihr eigentlich auch eure Nieren? Also ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher, ob und wofür ich meine nutzen soll?!


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Will kein extra Thread eröffnen, darum frage ich das hier. Wofür verwendet ihr eigentlich die Taste "e" so?


Meistens zum "Benutzen" von Dingen oder Türen öffnen oder so (wie gesagt, bin ein Shooter Kind)



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ich meine, nicht das ich mit den Antworten irgendwas anfangen könnte, aber will halt auch mal was fragen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Reden aus Prinzip" heißt das glaub ich und Bedarf keinem Grund.
BuffedForum: "Leute die an der Arbeit einen Computer haben und gelangweilte Schüler (Ferien oder eben Nachmittags) diskutieren über jeden Unsinn"



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, benutzt ihr eigentlich auch eure Nieren? Also ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher, ob und wofür ich meine nutzen soll?!


Nach einer kurzen Lektüre bei Wiki bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass du deine Nieren schon kräftig nutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich wusste wirklich nich was die machen. Was meine Leber heute nacht allerdings zu tun hatte weiß ich genau xD)

*edit*
Mal so btw, irgendwie hat der Thread hier eine größere Existenzberechtigung als der "Was esst ihr grade"-Thread finde ich.


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Juli 2009)

Na toll claet. Ich habe nun mal meine Niere genutzt. Aber seitdem muss ich immer auf Toilette! Ist das normal? Wenn wer Rat hat, bitte PM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, nun aber mal B2T nicht das der Thread hier geschlossen wird. Eine Schande wäre dies und ein Verlust von deutschem Kulturgut!


----------



## Ennia (20. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Na toll claet. Ich habe nun mal meine Niere genutzt. Aber seitdem muss ich immer auf Toilette! Ist das normal? Wenn wer Rat hat, bitte PM.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dieses Forum wird mit " Gott & die Welt" tituliert, ergo: es darf auch über Gott und die Welt diskutiert werden. Selbst du und dein Sarkasmus scheinen dagegen machtlos zu sein. ^^

es gab da mal so ein Flash-Spielchen "How long can you hold down your spacebar".. naja, den rest könnt ihr euch denken ^^


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Juli 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Dieses Forum wird mit " Gott & die Welt" tituliert, ergo: es darf auch über Gott und die Welt diskutiert werden. Selbst du und dein Sarkasmus scheinen dagegen machtlos zu sein. ^^


Der Threadersteller hat sich ausgenommen vom #1 nicht mehr hier blicken lassen. Ergo denke ich, dass es ihm hier keinenfalls um eine Diskussion zum Thema "Leertaste" ging und er wirklich Interesse daran hatte, in Erfahrung zu bringen was andere Leute mit Ihren Leertasten machen. Also ist dies mal wieder nichts weiter als ein sinnloses Thema, erstellt im Zuge chronischer Langeweile oder gesitiger Unzurechnungsfähigkeit.
Ist ein 'Offtopic'-Forum auch kein Freifahrtsschein für sinnfreie und grundlose Diskussionen. Auch im Bufffed-Offtopic Forum sollte es sowas wie ein Grund-Niveau geben. Was kommt sonst als nächstes: "Wozu nutzt ihr eigentlich alles weiße Pixel?","Wozu nutzt ihr Glühlampen?","Wozu nutzt ihr Gepäckträger?","Wozu nutzt ihr Taschenrechner?"

Zumal immernoch die Frage bleibt, warum er dies überhaupt wissen will?! Weiß er selber nicht, was er mit seiner Leertaste machen soll? Solange jemand so lieblos ein Thema erstellt, mit nichts weiter drin als einem Einzeiler als Frage, darf deren Ernsthaftigkeit doch stark angezweifelt werden.

Was ist nur aus dem Land der Dichter und Denker geworden? Ein Land das über die allgemeine Nutzung der Leertaste debattiert und das ernsthafter, als bei so manch anderem wichtigeren Thema hier im Forum.


----------



## Ennia (20. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Der Threadersteller hat sich ausgenommen vom #1 nicht mehr hier blicken lassen. Ergo denke ich, dass es ihm hier keinenfalls um eine Diskussion zum Thema "Leertaste" ging und er wirklich Interesse daran hatte, in Erfahrung zu bringen was andere Leute mit Ihren Leertasten machen. Also ist dies mal wieder nichts weiter als ein sinnloses Thema, erstellt im Zuge chronischer Langeweile oder gesitiger Unzurechnungsfähigkeit.
> Ist ein 'Offtopic'-Forum auch kein Freifahrtsschein für sinnfreie und grundlose Diskussionen. Auch im Bufffed-Offtopic Forum sollte es sowas wie ein Grund-Niveau geben. Was kommt sonst als nächstes: "Wozu nutzt ihr eigentlich alles weiße Pixel?","Wozu nutzt ihr Glühlampen?","Wozu nutzt ihr Gepäckträger?","Wozu nutzt ihr Taschenrechner?"
> 
> Zumal immernoch die Frage bleibt, warum er dies überhaupt wissen will?! Weiß er selber nicht, was er mit seiner Leertaste machen soll? Solange jemand so lieblos ein Thema erstellt, mit nichts weiter drin als einem Einzeiler als Frage, darf deren Ernsthaftigkeit doch stark angezweifelt werden.
> ...



Weißt du, die Problematik, die sich dir stellt, ist denkbar einfach zu lösen: Wenn es dich nicht interresiert, dann schreib nicht rein...
Mach doch einen Thread auf und lass uns über den stetigen Verlust von Kulturbewusstsein in Deutschland diskutieren, aber bitte lass jedem Menschen sein Anrecht auf Meinungsfreiheit. Wenn hier über den "Sinn" von gewissen Threads entschieden wird, sind das ohnehin ausschließlich die Moderatoren und Administratoren. Nichts für ungut, aber das ist nun einmal so.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Juli 2009)

In Mechwarrior 4 war Leertaste der Zoom bei mir ^^ *bet bet bet* MW5 ERSCHEINE!!!!!*bet bet bet*


----------



## Benrok (20. Juli 2009)

In der Gothic Reihe hat man mit der Leertaste die Waffe gezogen.
Ansonsten nur fürs springen oder für dieses coole Zeichen hier:


----------



## MuuHn (21. Juli 2009)

Meine Leertaste is ausgeleiert...und jetzt benutz ich die "Alt" Taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (21. Juli 2009)

Meine quitscht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also meine Leertaste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (21. Juli 2009)

~Springen oder Reload~


----------



## jainza (21. Juli 2009)

wenn ich Videos auf dem pc gucke zum pausieren und fortführen des Filmes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der Rest wurde ja schon alles erwähnt


----------

